# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  صدقة جارية

## حبي عترة محمد

*قال تعالى في كتابه الكريم " ومن أحياها فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعا " (المائدة- 32), انطلاقا من هذه الاية الكريمة جعل القائمون على ادارة المستشفى صحة و سلامة المواطن في مقدمة اهدافهم. و بالنظر لقلة الخدمات الطبيه المقدمه للمواطن العراقي بسب الحصار في زمن النظام السابق والظروف السياسيه والامنيه لايوجد في مدينة كربلاء المقدسة سوى مستشفى حكومي واحد تقدم من خلاله الخدمات الطبيه لاكثر من مليون ونصف المليون شخص وهو أيضا المستشفى الوحيد الذي يعتمد عليه في تقديم الخدمات العلاجيه لاكثر من ثلاثين مليون زائر يدخلون مدينة كربلاء سنويا. لذا قررت مؤسسة الاغاثه والتنميه تحت اشراف و رعاية سماحة اية الله السيد مرتضى القزويني باقامة مشروع مستشفي الامام الحجة (عج) الخيري في كربلاء ليكون معاضدا للدور الحكومي في تقديم رعاية صحية متكاملة للمواطنين والزائرين على حد سواء وفق أحدث المعايير الطبية وبمفاهيم إدارة الجودة الشاملة في كل قطاعات المستشفى وتوسيع هذه الخدمة لتشمل جميع ابناء المحافظات العراقيه الاخرى وبكلفة مالية رمزية.






نبذة عن المشروع
السبت, 22 مايو 2010 10:24	 المدير

بدأت المؤسسة في تنفيذ بناء المشروع في بداية العام 2008 و يتوقع ان يكتمل و يوضع للخدمة مع بداية العام 2011 انشاء الله.
يقع المشروع على 7500 م 2 من مساحة اجمالية على النحو التالي:
مساحة الطابق الارضي 3300 م2 
مساحة سبعة طوابق 1700 م2 
مساحة الطابق التاسع 300 م2



karbalahospital.com/

أعزائي أعضاء المنتدى الحبيب
بحكم عملي وذهابي إلى أرض العراق باستمرار
التقيت في آخر زيارة لي في رحلة الأربعين السيد مرتضى القزويني أطال الله في عمره
ودفعت له مبلغ من المال باسمي وباسم نساء متبرعات من الحملة 
وطلبت منه أن أكون يد العون له في جمع هذه التبرعات فوافقني الرأي بالتعاون مع وكيله المعتمد في المنطقة
فها أنا ذا اعلن للجميع باستقبالي لجمع التبرعات 
فهذا التبرع سيكون صدقة جارية لصاحبه

*


_______

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-14-2011)

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

وفقكم اخي محب العترة وجعلك الله من انصــار صاحب العصر والزمااان .
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية 
موفقين

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اميرة احساس،، وعفاف الهدى
الله يعطينا وإياكم العافية وقدرنا على فعل الخير
لو يسمح لي المنتدى بكتابة رقم هاتفي لفعلت لمن  يريد التبرع
ولكننا يجب أن نلتزم بقوانين المنتدى

أميرة احساس أنا إمرأة مثلك (أنثى)
فناديني بأختي 
عذراً على الملحوظة الصغيرونه

*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> *اميرة احساس،، وعفاف الهدى
> الله يعطينا وإياكم العافية وقدرنا على فعل الخير
> لو يسمح لي المنتدى بكتابة رقم هاتفي لفعلت لمن  يريد التبرع
> ولكننا يجب أن نلتزم بقوانين المنتدى
> 
> أميرة احساس أنا إمرأة مثلك (أنثى)
> فناديني بأختي 
> عذراً على الملحوظة الصغيرونه
> 
> *



 :embarrest: 



*شكرا على الملاحظه خيــه ..
ووفقتم لكل خير . :)*

----------


## واحة العالم

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

